

Take Your Design To The Next Level With CSS3 - babyshake
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/06/15/take-your-design-to-the-next-level-with-css3/

======
mrduncan
Here is a helpful chart for browser CSS3 support:
<http://www.quirksmode.org/css/contents.html>

------
Jem
"So why is it that, when it comes to CSS, we’re stuck in the past and so
afraid of experimenting?"

Because we like our websites to work in more than just the latest version of
Firefox?

~~~
nudded
From the article I can clearly conclude that webkit based browsers support
more than even the latest version of FF.

It's not 2003 anymore.

~~~
Jem
It was a generalisation to save my having to type a string of browsers, not a
suggestion that Safari/etc don't support those things. The point being that
until Internet Explorer supports anywhere near as much as [the rest], or
somehow loses a huge chunk of its market share, there is little point in
dicking about with CSS3.

